# IBH Link S7 ++ MPI / DP Ethernet gateway



## IBHsoftec GmbH (23 Juni 2009)

*IBH Link S7 ++ *





 
Als kostengünstige Alternative zu herkömmlichen PC-SPS-Verbindungen stellt IBHsoftec den_* IBH Link S7 ++ *_zur Kommunikation zwischen PC und S7-200®, S7-300® oder S7-400® vor. Der _*IBH Link S7 ++ *_ist ein kompakter und robuster Ethernet-Konverter zur Verbindung über einen Switch, einen Hub oder auch direkt zum PC mit einer einfachen Netzwerkkarte. Das verwendete Protokoll ist das übliche Standard-TCP/IP. Alle Vorteile von Ethernet kommen so ohne Probleme dem Anwender zugute, wie z.B. der Aufbau von Fernwartungen über Standard-Router oder VPN-Verbindungen (Virtual Private Network). Ebenso ist eine direkte Anbindung an das Internet möglich.​ 
Mit dem _*IBH Link S7 ++ *_ist der Betrieb am PROFIBUS DP mit bis zu 12 MBit/s oder auch an PPI®, sowie MPI® möglich. Der direkte Ethernetanschluss mit einer Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit bis zu 12 MBit/s führt zu einer deutlichen Kostenersparnis, denn ein Einsatz von SimaticNet® ist genauso wenig nötig wie die Verwendung eines CP-Kommunikationsprozessors; weder auf PC- noch auf SPS-Seite.​ 


Über den _*IBH Link S7 ++*_ kann die Steuerung via Ethernet, ähnlich eines CP®, programmiert werden. Alle notwendigen Treiber für die SIMATIC® S7, die_* IBHsoftec S7 SoftSPS*_, STEP®7 von Siemens und _*S7 für Windows®*_ sind bereits im Lieferumfang enthalten. Selbstverständlich arbeitet der _*IBH Link S7 ++*_ mit dem _*IBH OPC Server *_zusammen.
Standard-HMI-Anwendungen können über RFC1006 mit dem _*IBH Link S7 ++*_ kommunizieren.
Neben den Programmierfunktionen sind für HMI-Anwendungen auch Hochsprachenzugriffe über eine mitgelieferte API auf den _*IBH Link S7 ++*_ möglich. Für Windows Betriebssysteme sind Beispiele in den Sprachen Visual Basic® ,Visual C®, C++®, VB.net®, C#®, Delphi®, Java®, Excel® im Lieferumfang enthalten. Auch für Linux sind Beispiele enthalten.
Als weiterer Vorteil anzusehen ist auch die einfache Handhabung des _*IBH Link S7 ++*_. Die komfortable Konfiguration wird direkt in STEP®7 oder _*S7 für Windows®*_ vorgenommen. Die Erkennung, ob der _*IBH Link S7 ++*_ an ein 10 MBit oder 100 MBit-Netzwerk angeschlossen ist, erfolgt automatisch. Die Spannungsversorgung erfolgt direkt aus der MPI® / DPSchnittstelle. Der Anschluss an passive Teilnehmer ist über die integrierte 24V-Anschlussbuchse möglich. 

Der _*IBH Link S7 ++*_ Konverter wird mit der entsprechenden Buchse der SPS und mit dem Hub oder direkt mit dem PC verbunden. Dann wird der Treiber auf dem PC installiert. Mit dem Konfigurationsprogramm weist der Anwender die IP-Adresse zu. Damit ist der gesamte Installationsvorgang schon abgeschlossen.
Der _*IBH Link S7 ++ *_löst den bekannten _*IBH Link S7*_ und den _*IBH Link S7 CrossOver *_ab, bietet jedoch folgende Vorteile:​- 16 gleichzeitige PC-Verbindungen
- 32 gleichzeitige MPI® / DP-Verbindungen
- Automatische Baudrate-Erkennung
- RJ45-Buchse mit autodetect
- PG-Buchse
- RFC1006
- Diagnose LEDs
- Spannungsversorgung direkt aus der 
MPI® / DPSchnittstelle
- Anschluss auch an passive Teilnehmer 
über integrierte 24V-Anschlussbuchse
Typische Applikationsbereiche des*IBHLink S7 ++ *:


----------



## Scotswonder (17 Juni 2011)

IBH Link S7 ++ If a S7-200 , S7-300 or S7-400 has to be connected with a PC via Ethernet, the normal way is to take a CP / Communication processor. IBHsoftec has more flexible solution: IBH Link S7 ++. If you want to connect your PC via Ethernet just take the IBH Link S7 ++. The IBH Link S7 ++ is a very small gateway integrated in a Sub D connector.​​


----------



## olddragon (12 November 2011)

Hallo, Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Neuer PC mit WIN7 (64Bit) >>> Siemens S7 läuft nur mit 32 Bit; also Windows Virtual PC mit XP installiert!

Ich kann jetzt zwar in der S7 programmieren und habe auch Zugriff auf die CPU, sofern eine Ethernet-Schnittstelle in den Baugruppen vorhanden ist. Da ich aber oft Steuerungen habe, die nur PB- oder MPI-Schnittstellen besitzen, besorgte mir mein Chef einen IBHLink S7++.

Schön und gut, ich habe alles installiert (sowohl in WIN7 als auch in XP), bekomme aber von der XP aus keinen Zugriff auf den IBHLink. Ich kann den IBHLink von der WIN7 aus vorkonfigurieren, sehe aber in der XP keine CPU. Ping ist von der WIN7 aus möglich, aber nicht von der XP.

S7-Software--XP--------------------------------WIN7--------------------------------IBHLink--CPU312

Ich habe es bereits mit automatischen und mit fest zugewiesenen IP-Adressen probiert, ich habe auch schon verschiedene Adapter-Einstellungen durchgetestet. 
                                              ---------- Adapter: gemeinsamer Zugriff NAT
                                              ---------- Adapter: Realtek
                                              ---------- Adapter: Broadcom
                                              ---------- Adapter: Miniport
     Nix hilft!

Jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr weiter!
Wer kann mir helfen?

olddragon


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 November 2011)

Hallo,

IBH war vor drei Monaten das letzt mal hier online,
für zeitnahe Antworten solltest dort anrufen - oder 
deine Frage im Bereich *Simatic* stellen. Viele Nutzer 
beachten die Werbebeiträge im Forum eher weniger 
und Du hast auf einen solchen geantwortet.


----------



## IBHsoftec GmbH (14 November 2011)

olddragon schrieb:


> Hallo, Leute,
> 
> ich habe folgendes Problem: Neuer PC mit WIN7 (64Bit) >>> Siemens S7 läuft nur mit 32 Bit; also Windows Virtual PC mit XP installiert!
> 
> ...



Hallo Olddragon,
der IBH Link S7++ wird zigfach in diversen virtuellen Maschinen erfolgreich eingesetzt. Bitte kontaktieren Sie uns diesbezüglich per E-Mail oder Telefon.
Besten Dank


----------

